# Finishing around tub flanges.



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

It's a common thing done up here. Builders cheap out and have us cement and flat tape against the tub surrounds instead of tiling them. I encountered a problem lately with the tapes coming off. I have always used thick proset 90 or confill. Correction: the tape and cement would come off together. The tape bonds well to the proset but comes off clean from the flange. Flange is clean too. No dirt or dust left from boardmen.

I replaced the tape and I am not sure how it will turn out. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Plaster weld. 

http://www.larsenproducts.com/plaster-weld-2


️http://youtu.be/Fb2OdLICjFk


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Bevelation said:


> It's a common thing done up here. Builders cheap out and have us cement and flat tape against the tub surrounds instead of tiling them. I encountered a problem lately with the tapes coming off. I have always used thick proset 90 or confill. Correction: the tape and cement would come off together. The tape bonds well to the proset but comes off clean from the flange. Flange is clean too. No dirt or dust left from boardmen.
> 
> I replaced the tape and I am not sure how it will turn out. Any thoughts?


How about using "coat and peel" held 1/8" away from the enclosure and caulking the gap.


----------



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

I put mesh on then pack it with 90 durabond, scrap then paper tape it.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Plaster weld.
> 
> http://www.larsenproducts.com/plaster-weld-2
> 
> ...


Looks like similar stuff to confill. I think I will stick to that and not use proset anymore. It used to work fine, but I think it shrinks back too much and doesn't draw moisture out of itself quickly enough.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Bevelation said:


> It's a common thing done up here. Builders cheap out and have us cement and flat tape against the tub surrounds instead of tiling them. I encountered a problem lately with the tapes coming off. I have always used thick proset 90 or confill. Correction: the tape and cement would come off together. The tape bonds well to the proset but comes off clean from the flange. Flange is clean too. No dirt or dust left from boardmen.
> 
> I replaced the tape and I am not sure how it will turn out. Any thoughts?


is it really your fault


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Bevelation said:


> It's a common thing done up here. Builders cheap out and have us cement and flat tape against the tub surrounds instead of tiling them. I encountered a problem lately with the tapes coming off. I have always used thick proset 90 or confill. Correction: the tape and cement would come off together. The tape bonds well to the proset but comes off clean from the flange. Flange is clean too. No dirt or dust left from boardmen.
> 
> I replaced the tape and I am not sure how it will turn out. Any thoughts?


Hey Bevelation, you may want to try the Shower Bead from Trim Tex. I have used it and it works great! You won't have to worry about bonding to the tub flange. The gap at the tub needs to be caulked before painting, but a flat-taped tub should be caulked before paint, as well.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

I would love to, but the tubs sit funny with the framing being not so great sometimes. I have 6 sticks to use for the next job.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Did the tape come loose after the bath was put in use?


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

^ I don't wait that long. It's my concern until I get paid!:jester::whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bevelation said:


> ^ I don't wait that long. It's my concern until I get paid!:jester::whistling2:


Never had the tape come loose around the shower tubs. 


On the chit homes We glue and float the board ..Then I build out at the base so the trim sits flat.

On the higher end homes we stop the board at the edge of the flange ..Then pre-fill with 20 min to level out before the flat tape . 

I've never had tapes around tubs fall off before I walked out ..Or after Unless it was a water issue .

Maybe you had a greasy tub? I have heard of G/Cs spraying wd 40 around tubs so the drywall compound will clean up easier .


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

^She was dry, bro. It's all good. I will use the more expensive confill from now on. It doesn't shrink and has glass fibres in it unlike the 90 or 30. The area around the flange is about half the width of the tape, and the half that is on the board stays put.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bevelation said:


> ^The area around the flange is about half the width of the tape, and the half that is on the board stays put.


That's messed up..now you got me worried!!:blink:


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

moore said:


> That's messed up..now you got me worried!!:blink:


I'm just saying that the tape sticks to the board just fine.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

When feasible I like to fur out the walls around the tub before hanging the drywall. Which eliminates this type of issue all together. :thumbsup:


----------



## BarupTaper0422 (Mar 30, 2015)

Sir Mixalot said:


> When feasible I like to fur out the walls around the tub before hanging the drywall. Which eliminates this type of issue all together. :thumbsup:


Same here


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

The rural area I work in I tell the housing contractors that they "have" to tile around these areas or float the board and screw away from the area just for the reason the OP posted. I usually get no opposition when mentioning this to them  I have seen my fair share of busted drywall around these areas when they get too aggressive screwing too close to the flange.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Yup, screw through the flange or just above it.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bottom line is....just leave it up to the drywall guy! He'll fix the shower tub!


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Oldtimer said:


> The rural area I work in I tell the housing contractors that they "have" to tile around these areas or float the board and screw away from the area just for the reason the OP posted. I usually get no opposition when mentioning this to them  I have seen my fair share of busted drywall around these areas when they get too aggressive screwing too close to the flange.


Floating the board over the flange is considered bad practice here and makes the the finish look crooked.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bevelation said:


> Floating the board over the flange is considered bad practice here and makes the the finish look crooked.


It is not our job ! I'm not a shower tub contractor. Or ? Am I? :whistling2:


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

It is a bit different in the area I work in. The housing contractor does it's own boarding for the most part as trades in this area are few and far between. They try to avoid any mud and tape being put around the tub flanges, so they find a way to finish it themselves without me having to fix anything. Because of the potential cracking and uneven finish they now board these areas close to the edge of the flange and the finish is up to them. I usually do not see the end result as my part of the job is done by then and I do not see the finished area. As far as I know they tile around this area for a finish.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Sir Mixalot said:


> When feasible I like to fur out the walls around the tub before hanging the drywall. Which eliminates this type of issue all together. :thumbsup:


My bad. I was thinking a higher up flange for showers. 

For tubs I stop the boards at the top of the flange. This way the wall tiles span over where the cement board or green board meets the flange. Which makes the water travel about 3/4" out from the flange. Doing it this way also keeps any water from wicking up into the wall material. :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> It is a bit different in the area I work in. The housing contractor does it's own boarding for the most part as trades in this area are few and far between. They try to avoid any mud and tape being put around the tub flanges, so they find a way to finish it themselves without me having to fix anything. Because of the potential cracking and uneven finish they now board these areas close to the edge of the flange and the finish is up to them. I usually do not see the end result as my part of the job is done by then and I do not see the finished area. As far as I know they tile around this area for a finish.


You lucky dog!!:whistling2:


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

moore said:


> You lucky dog!!:whistling2:


 Yes I am :thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Oldtimer said:


> It is a bit different in the area I work in. The housing contractor does it's own boarding for the most part as trades in this area are few and far between.


It's different because it's 

*ALLLBURRRRRRDAAAH!!!*


----------



## sheep (May 11, 2015)

So how do they finish the showers if they aren't tiled? I don't do too many shower tubs, but the few I have done have been tiled or had a vinyl wrap. Anyway, here they set the shower tub into the wall cavity a little so the sheet runs over the flange, the tiler seals the small gap between the tub and the sheet and tiles it. Our bathtubs are set the same way too, recessed into the wall and sheeted over the flange. Might be worth seeing if you guys can get the installers to do the same


----------

